# REVIEW: Adding ButtKickers to Berkline 12000



## usrsld

As this was something I agonized over, with much searching of online forums, I wanted to write a quick review of my experience adding ButtKicker Advance units to my four Berkline 12000 powered recliners.

When searching for HT seating, I’d visited the Stargate Cinema showroom in Maryland and had an opportunity to try several brands and models of seating. The folks there were pleasant and helpful. I later decided I wanted to add ButtKickers, and Ken at Stargate had mentioned they were fabricating metal mounting plates to retrofit the ButtKickers to Berkline recliners, so I purchased four BK Advance units along with the mounting plates. The units arrived ready to assemble, with the shakers, plates and hardware. The installation was simple and everything fit perfectly. (See pictures.) I put Loctite on the nuts/bolts to make sure they held up to future shaking. 

Once I finally managed to get my hands on a BKA-1000 amplifier (eBay), which are long backordered from Guitammer, I was able to test the units & mounting. So far so good! The four BK Advance units provide great tactile feedback and the solid plates have literally made them part of the chair frame. I’m still tweaking the calibration of the BK units to my current subwoofer and am awaiting delivery of a SVS PC12-NSD I recently purchased, so there are a few more adjustments to come. The combination of SVS and ButtKicker is gonna be a lot of fun!

Seems like I come across many aftermarket products that don’t live up to expectations, so it was nice to find one that actually exceeded mine. I’ve looked at several ButtKicker installations on this and other boards and I’ve gotta say these steel mounting plates are the best solution I’ve seen.

Steve D.
Summerville, SC


----------



## salvasol

Congratulations!!! :T

I'm using the big brother (Buttkicker LFE), I use one on each row of three seats... I have a DIY sonosub too.

Everytime I watch a movie with a lot of bass...I'm always :yay::jump:


----------



## uriel

So is that like having a sub on your butt? I could see that seeming pretty cool when you've got a bass heavy movie, or lots of explosions and it makes the sub seem harder hitting than it actually is.


----------



## usrsld

Yes, it's very much like "having a sub on your butt".  The key for me is having the amp turned down low enough to give a LFE effect without being overbearing. I will say it's quite addicting once it's properly tuned and you get used to the extra effect.


----------



## uriel

Something to think about for my retirement. That should round out a theater quite nicely.


----------

